# Bridge Things



## Titleistguy (May 28, 2019)

David Connor's book -- so far it is really helpful.

I've learned the following things from it so far:

1) I've broken my LRFD code into two binders, one smaller binder with the index first, and chapters 1-4.  The second binder has everything else.

2) The bridge problems are actually kind of easy, as long as you know how to use an index.  Granted I've only got through the first 15 or so. 

But not being a bridge guy my process has been this:

1) Open David's book, read question

2) Using index find relevant section in AASHTO

3) Plug and chug into the equations. 

4) Check answer

5) Realize that I forgot some obvious thing, (which is why is book is so helpful b/c the solutions are very broad and give pro-tips for similar questions)

My one question to all you folks, are you if you're studying, or did you if you took it already, bring the AISC Influence line document from like 19-seventy-whenever? 

Also, are there any cheat sheets that anyone recommends, like, if you have this length bridge then place your truck here, or tandem load there?  I've found similar tables providing reactions for single spans, but is that all there is?


----------



## TheBigGuy (May 28, 2019)

I brought it i and did not use it once, however, i do recommend having a small notebook containing some of the useful appendices, such as D6 for calculating composite beam capacity, your load combos and load factors, factors of safety, and maximum moment-shears-reactions tables for simple spans.

The notebook will also add as a catch all for any misc. pencil notes you decide to write down.

I had my AASHTO bound into 5 different notebooks: the four analysis chapters, steel and alumnimum, concrete, wood and foundation stuff, and finally joints, railings, sound barriers.


----------



## TheBigGuy (May 28, 2019)

I also recommend making some flash cards on quizlet to quickly learn the load cases.  Same with all those adjustment factors in wood, or any new nomenclature for that matter.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 28, 2019)

I got the wood stuff down...and organized.  Bridge prep is my last topic until I go into full problem solving mode / EET class.


----------



## onemanwolfpack (May 28, 2019)

TheBigGuy said:


> I also recommend making some flash cards on quizlet to quickly learn the load cases.  Same with all those adjustment factors in wood, or any new nomenclature for that matter.


Careful of doing this for load factors. There is language buried in the text prior to Table 3.4.1-1 that changes some of those factors to something other than what is shown in the table.


----------



## David Connor SE (May 28, 2019)

onemanwolfpack said:


> Careful of doing this for load factors. There is language buried in the text prior to Table 3.4.1-1 that changes some of those factors to something other than what is shown in the table.


Yes, also please be aware of "Extreme Event Limit State" resistance (phi) factors.  Under the steel chapter, section 6.5.5 the resistance factor (phi) = 1.0 for extreme event limit states, except for certain bolt/shear conditions.

There are similar uses of different phi factors for concrete for Extreme Event Limit States, but they typically show up in the Seismic portions of the chapter.  See 5.5.4.2.3, 5.10.11.3, 5.10.11.4.1b, and 5.5.5.


----------



## TheBigGuy (May 28, 2019)

onemanwolfpack said:


> Careful of doing this for load factors. There is language buried in the text prior to Table 3.4.1-1 that changes some of those factors to something other than what is shown in the table.


For the load factors, I made sure the combo table and gamma table were on the same page.  In AASHTO, you would have to flip the page back and fourth.  No time for that!  The flash cards are for quickly becoming familiar with the 30 different load cases.  There are 4 just for live load alone!



David Connor said:


> Yes, also please﻿ be aware of "Extreme Event Limit State" resistance (phi) factors.  Under the steel chapter, section 6.5.5 the resistance factor (phi) = 1.0 for extreme event limit states, except for certain bolt/shear conditions﻿.﻿
> 
> ﻿ There are similar uses of different phi factors for concrete for Extreme Event Limit States, but they typically﻿ show up in the Seismic portions of the chapter.  See 5.5.4.2.3, 5.10.11.3, 5.10.11.4.1b, and 5.5.5.


I tried to add pencil notes to address foot notes.  I made sure to add in a pencil note compilation of the extreme states, such as phi for P-M interaction, bolts, and piles in tension.


----------

